# tourist visa extension



## artfoil (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi everybody. I'm a new member, from the UK, in Dubai on a 30 day visa-on-arrival which expires 31/7/15.
Is it possible to get an extension? If so, how?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

you have a grace period of 10 days usually. You can leave and come back (= visa run) through road or air. You can also pay money to extend it at the DNRD offices.


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

just bear in mind stay longer than the 10 days grace and you'll start getting charged when you do leave !


----------



## mjdevans (Oct 4, 2009)

Hatta visa run, takes approx 4 hrs, visa cost dhs 50.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

